# Blindfold Competitions : October 1, 2006



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

2x2x2:
L U' R2 D' B R2 B L F' R B2 L' U L B U L B' D' L' B D2 F2 R U

3x3x3:
U B D' U R L2 U B2 U2 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U2 F2 L' R2 B U' F' B

4x4x4:
r f' B2 r u2 U' b l' B' L' d l2 u' l F2 L' U u R2 r2 F r' f F2 R' D2 u b2 R' L D2 F D' u2 F2 b2 R f2 l' f2

5x5x5:
R l2 f' B u2 l B l' d' U R2 u L' d' l r U2 u2 F' l' r' U2 F R' d' R2 r' d2 l' B2 u b2 r' D2 b B' R2 b f r' B U b r2 b2 l2 L d2 D2 F2 L2 B d2 R2 f L l' U f F

Good luck !


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 3, 2006)

Name: Johannes Laire
3x3x3: 2:09.45

New PB


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 5, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
4x4x4
Time: 9:07.13

I DNF'd both of my solves for Ryan's competition tonight, got angry and went all out on this solve. I'd prefer faster, but I am still very happy with a solve that's nearly sub-9 if not sub-9. Done on a Gen2 Stackmat.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 5, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
3x3x3
Time: 2:22.57

Done using regular stuff for memo, no images. I'll be using regular stuff for 3x3 at G-Wiz, then work on speeding up my images afterward.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 8, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
5x5x5: DNF

Off by two X-centers... grrr... this has not been my week for big cubes BLD >:-| Stupid jobs lol, getting in the way of my cubing ;-)


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 9, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
3x3x3 2:03.95

Yay


----------



## Erik (Oct 19, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 1:53.30

Yay!!! Tonight I started working on the corners. I already can do edges (sometimes). This is about my 5th succesfull 2x2 bld


----------



## frsechet (Oct 29, 2006)

Name: Fran?ois Sechet
3x3x3: 2:14.25
Haven't done that since EC, still very disppointed about not <s>winning</s> finishing the first cube in the final. Should have been sub-2, if I wasn't stupid enough to forget a T-perm. Oh well.


----------

